# Hilfe - Logo gesprayt aussehen lassen



## tschimo (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo leute ich bin nun schons eit einigen Tagen vergebns auf der suche

Problem:

Ich habe ein Logo in schwarz und möchte dies nun so bearbeiten das es aussieht als wäre es gesprayt worden....

kennt da jemand ein gutes tut?


----------



## NcMhlr (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ein Tutorial fällt mir dazu leider spontan jetzt nicht ein. Es wäre natürlich auch gut wenn
man das Logo mal sehen könnte denn ich kann mir unter ein Logo in schwarz nichts vorstellen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee wenn man das Logo sieht.


----------



## tobee (20. Juni 2006)

Ich würde dir das gute alte Paint empfehlen.
Einfach Windowstaste + R -> "mspaint" eintippen.
Da gibt es ein Spraytool "Airbrush" 

Tobee


----------



## ChrisPB (20. Juni 2006)

Als erstes würde ich eine kurvige Schrift nehmen. Gibt ja mehr als genug davon. 
Glaube eine, die schon nach Graffitty aussieht ist "Brookly Kid". Schreib deinen
Text, dreh etwas den Textbereich und dann füg Störungen in Hintergrundfarbe hinzu.

Hab jetzt selber nix ausprobiert. Nur ein Ansatz..


----------



## zaccharine (27. Juni 2006)

ich würde jede farbe des logos mittels maske (auswahl) hernehmen, und dann mit dem ganz normalen pinsel, deckkraft 20% und den Pinselmodus auf "Dissolve" (weiss nicht wies im deutschen PS heisst, ist aber die Einstellung unter "normal") 

Dann in der Auswahl herummalen und zum schluss mit "blur" ein wenig weichzeichnen.

beispiel *KLICK*


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juni 2006)

In der DOCMA 1/2005 gab es mal einen schönen Artikel zum Thema "Airbrushen - Analoge Effekte digital simulieren". Eventuell kommst du noch irgendwie an diese Ausgabe ran.

Prinzipiell wird hier mit einer selbst erstellten Werkzeugspitze (weiche Kreisauswahl mit Schwarz füllen, Deckkraft 50% "Sprenkeln", mit weißer Ebene verbinden und via Transformieren etwas verkleinern) gearbeitet, die sich nach dem realen "Sprühergebnis" richtet.

Hier mal ein "Schnellschuss" ohne den Artikel noch einmal durchzugehen. 

http://img310.imageshack.us/img310/4907/test0hs.jpg


----------

